# some of my old tunes



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/srh88/sets/my-tunes 
i put this in toke and talk, it blew my mind to find these.. especially number 4.. i wrote then when i about 17 and all strung out


----------



## upall (Jul 29, 2012)

that sounds so good


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 27, 2017)

Was hoping I could use this against you... Bastard, it's actually very good, all of them.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> http://soundcloud.com/srh88/sets/my-tunes
> i put this in toke and talk, it blew my mind to find these.. especially number 4.. i wrote then when i about 17 and all strung out


That's awesome srh
I know what kind of buzz it can be to find your old stuff.
didn't figure you for the god lovin type but what ever floated your boat.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 27, 2017)

torontoke said:


> That's awesome srh
> I know what kind of buzz it can be to find your old stuff.
> didn't figure you for the god lovin type but what ever floated your boat.


lol im not at all.. i think i remember what song your talking about. god was a metaphor for something else. those songs were terrible lol


----------



## torontoke (Feb 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lol im not at all.. i think i remember what song your talking about. god was a metaphor for something else. those songs were terrible lol


It's all good dude
I'm only teasing
Your guitar playing sounded good even back then.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 27, 2017)

torontoke said:


> It's all good dude
> I'm only teasing
> Your guitar playing sounded good even back then.


thanks dude.


----------



## Wilderb (Feb 28, 2017)

Pretty dam good. My fat sausage fingers hindered my ability to become good years ago(my story). 
Haven't picked up one in years. 
I really have to get a new computer, the one i have is getting dodgy about video and sound. So I didn't get to enjoy all of them.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 3, 2017)

nice tunes.
how do you say shr88?
been sayin shrate , shrady8, shrate8, sharaety?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> nice tunes.
> how do you say shr88?
> been sayin shrate , shrady8, shrate8, sharaety?


s.r.h 88 lol


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 4, 2017)

cool! can I add some lead guitar to your tracks?
and a bassline...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> cool! can I add some lead guitar to your tracks?
> and a bassline...


i dont even have the original tracks anymore lol. those songs are pretty old. but if you want to make a song together we should try it.. but we both play guitar.


----------

